# problems with croissant



## lalmajid (Jun 1, 2010)

i have been trying to perfect my croissant but some time they become chewe some time taste like bread my recipe is from my pastery school

*For the dough*
1 lb. 2 oz. (4 cups) unbleached all-purpose flour; more for rolling 
5 oz. (1/2cup plus 2 Tbs.) cold water 
5 oz. (1/2 cup plus 2 Tbs.) cold whole milk 
2 oz. (1/4 cup plus 2 Tbs.) granulated sugar 
1-1/2 oz. (3 Tbs.) soft unsalted butter 
1 Tbs. plus scant 1/2 tsp. instant yeast 
2-1/4 tsp. table salt

*For the butter layer*
10 oz. (1-1/4 cups) cold unsalted butter

*For the egg wash*
1 large egg
[hr][/hr]
*Make the dough*
Combine all of the dough ingredients in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the dough hook. Mix on low speed for 3 minutes, scraping the sides of the mixing bowl once if necessary. Mix on medium speed for 3 minutes. Transfer the dough to a lightly floured 10-inch pie pan or a dinner plate. Lightly flour the top of the dough and wrap well with plastic so it doesn't dry out. Refrigerate overnight.

*Make the butter layer*

The next day, cut the cold butter lengthwise into 1/2-inch-thick slabs. Arrange the pieces on a piece of parchment or waxed paper to form a 5- to 6-inch square, cutting the butter crosswise as necessary to fit. Top with another piece of parchment or waxed paper. With a rolling pin, pound the butter with light, even strokes. As the pieces begin to adhere, use more force. Pound the butter until it's about 7-1/2 inches square and then trim the edges of the butter. Put the trimmings on top of the square and pound them in lightly with the rolling pin. Refrigerate while you roll out the dough.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

How do you fold between turns?  How many turns do you take?  How many turns do you take before resting in the fridge?

BDL


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I've never tried to make them, but Julia Child's recipe looks foolproof, with every detail spelled out and with pictures to show how it's supposed to look.  I never had any problem with any of her recipes.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I make them at work and freeze the dough for a month and remove what I need weekly to make a dozen and a half.

The key to making them in a home setting takes a bit of ingenuity, creativity, and patience, but it can be done.

The problem from what you say could be tied to the "proofing at the final rise."  

Steam is the key to really flaky and moist Croissants.

I'll tell you what I do and then perhaps you can create something like it for yourself.

I arrange the oven with the bottom shelf as low as it can go. I skip one rack and place the 2nd rack in above. I place a 9x14 pan with sides on the bottom shelf.

I microwave 3 cups of water until it is boiling. I pour this into that bottom pan.  I start the oven and watch it until it reaches 175 degrees, than turn it off place the pan of rolled croissants  on the 2nd shelf and close the door. Some days it takes as little as 30 minutes for them to rise and other days, I find I have to pour out the water and re-microwave it to re-heat and place back.  Of course, when it's time to bake, I remove the pan of croissants, the pan of water, pre-heat the oven and go from there. I also spray the insides of the oven from a spray bottle every 2minutes for the first 8 minutes of baking at 425 degrees (so basically 4 times) then allow them to brown and finish.

I hope this helps.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Great tip ChefRoss, thanks for sharing that.

Petals.


----------

